# Teaching maths through the generations..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

1. Teaching Maths In 1970
A logger sells a truckload of timber for £100..
His cost of production is 4/5 of the price.
What is his profit?

2. Teaching Maths In 1980
A logger sells a truckload of timber for £100.
His cost of production is 80% of the price.
What is his profit?

3. Teaching Maths In 1990
A logger sells a truckload of timber for £100.
His cost of production is £80.
How much was his profit?

4. Teaching Maths In 2000
A logger sells a truckload of timber for £100.
His cost of production is £80 and his profit is £20.
Your assignment: Underline the number 20.

5. Teaching Maths In 2005
A logger cuts down a beautiful forest because he is selfish and inconsiderate and cares nothing for the habit of animals or the preservation of our woodlands.
Your assignment: Discuss how the birds and squirrels might feel as the logger cut down their homes just for a measly profit of £20.

6. Teaching Maths In 2009
A logger is arrested for trying to cut down a tree in case it may be offensive to religious groups not consulted in the felling licence. He is also fined a £100 as his chainsaw is in breach of Health and Safety legislation, as it deemed too dangerous and could cut something.. He has used the chainsaw for over 20 years without incident. However he does not have the correct certificate of competence and is, therefore considered to be a recidivist and habitual criminal. His DNA is sampled and his details circulated through all government departments. He protests and is taken to court and fined another £100 because he is such an easy target.

When he is released, he returns to find Gypsies have cut down half his wood to build a camp on his land. He tries to throw them off but is arrested and prosecuted for harassing an ethnic minority, imprisoned and fined a further £100. While he is in gaol again, the Gypsies cut down the rest of his wood and sell it on the black market for £100 cash. They also have a departure BBQ of squirrel and pheasant and leave behind several tonnes of rubbish and asbestos sheeting.

The forester, on release is warned that failure to clear the fly tipped rubbish immediately at his own cost, is an offence. He complains and is arrested for environmental pollution, breach of the peace and invoiced £12,000 plus VAT for safe disposal by a regulated government contractor.

Your assignment: How many times is the logger going to have to be arrested and fined before he realises that he is never going to make £20 profit by hard work, give up, sign on the dole and live off the state
for the rest of his life?

7. Teaching Maths In 2010
A logger doesn’t sell a lorry load of timber because he can’t get a loan to buy a new lorry, because his bank has spent all his and their money on a derivative of securitised debt related to sub- prime mortgages in the US; and lost the lot. There is only some government money left to pay a few million pound bonuses to the bank's senior directors and the traders who made the biggest losses.

The logger struggles to pay the £1,200 road tax on his old lorry.
However, as it was made in the 1970s, it no longer meets the emissions
regulations and he is forced to scrap it.

Some Bulgarian loggers buy the lorry from the scrap merchant and put it back on the road. They undercut everyone on price for haulage and send their cash back home, while claiming unemployment for themselves and their relatives. If questioned they speak no English and it is easier to deport them at the governments expense. Following their holiday back home they return to the UK with different names and fresh girls, and start again. The logger protests, is accused of being a bigoted racist and as his name is on the side of his old lorry, he is forced to pay £1,500 registration fees as a gang master.

The Government borrows more money to pay more to the bankers as bonuses are not cheap. The parliamentarians feel they are missing out and claim the difference on expenses and allowances.
You do the maths.

8. Teaching Maths 2017
Ø£ Ø§Ù„Ù…Ø³Ø¬Ù„ ØªØ¨ÙŠØ¹ Ø­Ù…ÙˆÙ„Ù‡ Ø´Ø§Ø­Ù†Ø© Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø®Ø´Ø¨ Ù…Ù† Ø§Ø¬Ù„ 100 Ø¯ÙˆÙ„Ø§Ø±. ØµØ§Ø­Ø¨ ØªÙƒÙ„Ù�Ø©
Ø§Ù„Ø§Ù†ØªØ§Ø¬ 80 Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø«Ù…Ù†. Ù…Ø§ Ù‡Ùˆ Ø§Ù„Ø±Ø¨Ø­ Ù„Ù‡ØŸ= 20


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Brilliant!! - non PC - but brilliant all the same.

Thanks - that one is going round the world right now

Cheers

Dave


----------

